# I don't feel like going anywhere



## puntoycoma

Hello,
Would 'I don't feel like going anywhere' be 'мне не хо́чется поехать куда угодно'?
Thank you for any corrections/suggestions


----------



## Natalisha

I would say _Мне никуда не хочется ехать._


----------



## galaxy man

It seems there would be a double negative in Russian: мне не хочется идти никуда, or: мне никуда идти не хочется. But, please, take it with a grain of salt, I am not a native Russian speaker


----------



## puntoycoma

And if it was '*she*' would it be

Ей никуда не хочется ехать.

? Thanks


----------



## galaxy man

That's right


----------



## Andrew_Bester

If you want to say 'She doesn't feel like going anywhere', then it would be better to say: Ей никуда не хочется ехать.


----------



## Icetrance

Can you use the perfective here or not (поехать)? 

You usually use the perfective when you say something like": "я хочу пойти..."

Is it like "to be going" (imperfective) vs. "to have left for" (perfective: with the intention of getting there). Not much of a difference, no?


----------



## Natalisha

Icetrance said:


> Can you use the perfective here or not (поехать)?
> 
> You usually use the perfective when you say something like": "я хочу пойти..."



No, it doesn't work in negative sentences.

Я хочу поехать/пойти. 

*But:*

Мне никуда не хочется (я никуда не хочу) ехать/идти.


----------



## Prower

Мне в лом куда-то тащиться. (Очень разговорный вариант)


----------



## Icetrance

Natalisha said:


> No, it doesn't work in negative sentences.
> 
> Я хочу поехать/пойти.
> 
> *But:*
> 
> Мне никуда не хочется (я никуда не хочу) ехать/идти.


 
Thanks! I forgot that it was a negative sentence. That's just the way it is.


----------



## morzh

Prower said:


> Мне в лом куда-то тащиться. (Очень разговорный вариант)



If the phrase was "*It's a real drag to schlep somewhere now*", or *"It's a schlep to drag myself somewhere now*" - я бьi понял, зачем такой перевод. А так-то зачем?


----------



## Prower

morzh said:


> if the phrase was "*it's a real drag to schlep somewhere now*", or *"it's a schlep to drag myself somewhere now*" - я бьi понял, зачем такой перевод. А так-то зачем?


Зачем - это философский вопрос, вряд ли на этом форму вам ответят на него.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Natalisha said:


> No, it doesn't work in negative sentences.
> 
> Я хочу поехать/пойти.
> 
> *But:*
> 
> Мне никуда не хочется (я никуда не хочу) ехать/идти.


 
Is it really so that you use only imperfective in negation like this in Russian?
I am surprised, I thought all Slavic languages were similar in this respect. In Polish you can choose between perfective and imperfective much how you feel yourself. If you use the imperfective you stress the negative attitude to the action of going anywhere, but if you use perfective you are more negative to the actual arriving somewhere.


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> Is it really so that you use only imperfective in negation like this in Russian?
> I am surprised, I thought all Slavic languages were similar in this respect. In Polish you can choose between perfective and imperfective much how you feel yourself. If you use the imperfective you stress the negative attitude to the action of going anywhere, but if you use perfective you are more negative to the actual arriving somewhere.



You can use the perfective here, but the meaning will no longer correspond to the English expression, and "Я никуда не хочу приехать"(поехать still doesn't suit here) has quite a specific context anyway, like when you're sitting in a train and someone asks you: "Where are you going?" And you answer pensively: "There's no place I want to arrive..."


----------



## Garbuz

I'm afraid "Я никуда не хочу приехать" is still ungrammatical even in the context provided. The idea is clear but it's expressed in a sort of clumsy way. It sounds to me like a line from a conversation between two people who either don't have a good command of Russian or suffering from a mental disorder: "Мы давно уже с вами куда-то едем. Вы куда хотите приехать?" - "Я никуда не хочу приехать, просто еду куда-то вдаль."


----------



## Garbuz

prower said:


> Зачем - это философский вопрос, вряд ли на этом форму вам ответят на него.


 
Я думаю, в данном случае "зачем?" - это риторический вопрос, и ответ на него очевиден.


----------



## Sobakus

Garbuz said:


> I'm afraid "Я никуда не хочу приехать" is still ungrammatical even in the context provided. The idea is clear but it's expressed in a sort of clumsy way. It sounds to me like a line from a conversation between two people who either don't have a good command of Russian or suffering from a mental disorder: "Мы давно уже с вами куда-то едем. Вы куда хотите приехать?" - "Я никуда не хочу приехать, просто еду куда-то вдаль."



Oh, I certainly wouldn't say so, and your sentence sounds fine to me(I hope it's not because I have some mental problems). It's just that не+verb+perf. inf. in the present in the first person has few uses. In all the other tenses and persons there's no problem, though: Я не хотел тебя ударить. Почему ты не хочешь приехать?


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> Я думаю, в данном случае "зачем?" - это риторический вопрос, и ответ на него очевиден.



Не всем


----------



## Wertis

puntoycoma said:


> Hello,
> Would 'I don't feel like going anywhere' be 'мне не хо́чется поехать куда угодно'?
> Thank you for any corrections/suggestions



I think "Мне никуда не хочется ехать" is what you are looking for, but "Мне никуда неохота ехать" is another possible version, which is much more slangish because "неохота" isn't used in formal speech or writing unless it's humorous or a citation.


----------



## Icetrance

Sobakus said:


> In all the other tenses and persons there's no problem, though: Я не хотел тебя ударить. Почему ты не хочешь приехать?


 
Not sure what my problem is, but I sometimes still have an issue with perfective vs imperfective with infinitives in some situations (not so much with conjugated verbs). 

There are times, though, where you can use a perfective infinitive in a negative sentence (depends on context).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> You can use the perfective here, but the meaning will no longer correspond to the English expression, and "Я никуда не хочу приехать"(поехать still doesn't suit here) has quite a specific context anyway, like when you're sitting in a train and someone asks you: "Where are you going?" And you answer pensively: "There's no place I want to arrive..."


 Thank you! The answer gave me interesting information about use of the perfective/imperfective verbs i Slavic languages. I have been very much interested in this.


----------



## Icetrance

In natural English, we wouldn't say "There's no place I want to arrive". Do you mean "There isn't any place I want to go to" (приехать)?


----------



## Natalisha

Icetrance said:


> In natural English, we wouldn't say "There's no place I want to arrive". Do you mean "There isn't any place I want to go to" (приехать)?



The same is in Russian.
"There's no place I want to arrive" - Я никуда не хочу приехать.
"There isn't any place I want to go to" - Я никуда не хочу (мне никуда не хочется) ехать.


----------



## Sobakus

Icetrance said:


> In natural English, we wouldn't say "There's no place I want to arrive". Do you mean "There isn't any place I want to go to" (приехать)?



Yes, I know it sounds unnatural, but "to go" doesn't have the meaning of perfection, it can be translated as both ехать and приехать(the first rather), and you can't quite say "I want to have gone to", while "arrive" only denotes a state.


----------



## Icetrance

You could say "There isn't any place I need to get to" (more "perfective" such as with "приехать"), but you couldn't say "want" in the sentence, as that'd sound too awkward.


----------



## Icetrance

Perhaps the reason why Russian uses the imperfective infinitive is because "arriving" isn't the focus, but rather on the process ("to be going to"). So then, the Russian is really literally saying something more similar to "There is no desire on my part to be going anywhere". Same reason the imperfective infinitive is used with "I have nowhere to go"

Мне никуда не хочется ехать/идти. 

The above was all said in my humble opinion.


----------

